# The Train to Labrador



## Anthony (Jul 8, 2007)

I thought I would take the opportunity to highlight a little-known, weekly passenger rail service that connects the Canadian province of Quebec with the territory of Labrador.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html...agewanted=print

http://www.photosbystevenjbrown.com/qnsl/qnsl.html

http://www.railcan.ca/sec_new/en_new_details.asp?newId=1063

This service is operated by the mining company which maintains the tracks for freight use, and serves the residents of the mining towns of Labrador City, Wabush, and Schefferville (in Quebec). The train isn't that expensive, and one can get to Sept-Iles by bus from Montreal much more cheaply than by air. From Sept-Iles, you can take the train to Schefferville on the weekly northbound, overnight at the Guest House, and return to Sept-Iles the next morning on the weekly southbound.

It appears that the only way to book a ticket is over the phone or by fax. Might be a fun, unconventional trip.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, Anthony, I was wondering what had happened to the former QNS&L passenger service.

Maybe you can have your _next_ gathering of railfans in Sept-Iles?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, right! I think we'd temporarily double its population. 

Apparently the QNS&L sold the service to an Aboriginal-owned entity ... not sure if that was in those links I pasted. http://www.turtleisland.org/discussion/viewtopic.php?p=6406

"The IRON ORE COMPANY OF CANADA has transferred its passenger rail services between Schefferville and Sept-Iles to TSHIUETIN RAIL TRANSPORTATION CORP. TRT is owned jointly by the Nation Innu Matimekush/Lac-John, the Naskapi Nation of Kawawachikamach and Innu Takuaikan Uashat mak Mani-Utenam. "


----------

